# nigger, spic, kike, faggot, chink, dyke



## emule

Me he tropezado con una serie de apelativos en la traducción de un libro. Conozco el significado, pero me gustaría saber algunas de las expresiones que usan en sus países con el mismo tono peyorativo. Acá en Cuba usamos miles, pero no creo que todo lector hispano las reconocería. 

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme con equivalentes o quizás con alguna página donde pueda encontrar algo de esto se los agradecería muchísimo.

Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

Te puede servir este diccionario.


----------



## Moritzchen

Emule, son términos sumamente peyorativos para:
nigger: negro
spic: hispano
kike: judío
faggot: homosexual
chink: chino
dyke: lesbiana
Ahora que escribí todo esto seguro me muero y voy al infierno.


----------



## KateNicole

Quisiera añadir que acá la palabra nigger es tan fuerte que te recomiendo que no la pronuncies nunca en tu vida, ni jugando ni para expresar tu ira.  Todas las demás también son fuertes, pero nigger denota tanto odio y racismo que hasta han matado a golpes a la gente por decirlo.


----------



## bembemmaria

Yeah, te voy a recommendar que no uses ningun de estas palabras NUNCA con nadie.  Aun lo usas correctamente y en buen contexto, hay cosas que pasan cuando eres hablante de otra idioma.  O sea, es dificil a hacer el tono y uso perfectmante para que no ofendes alguien.


----------



## Kiah

Moritzchen said:


> Emule, son términos sumamente peyorativos para:
> nigger: negro
> spic: hispano
> kike: judío
> faggot: homosexual
> chink: chino
> dyke: lesbiana
> Ahora que escribí todo esto seguro me muero y voy al infierno.


 

Ok..., PERO, esas palabras son insultos y decir "hispano" no lo es... por ejemplo en Chile el equivalente de faggot es marica o maricon (sorry about that word), decir homosexual no es un insulto.


----------



## Kiah

Hmm tambien creo que no entendieron, lo que Emule necesita no es una traduccion ni una explicacion de lo que esas palabras son, sino un EQUIVALENTE. Me gustaria ayudarte, pero se de equivalentes en donde vivo pero no creo que signifiquen lo mismo en toda latinoamerica


----------



## La tia Tata

A ver...en Argentina serían:
nigger: = negro, bolita, cabecita negra
spic: = ??? (todos somos hispanos!)
kike: = moishe
faggot: = trolo, marica, balín, bala, maraca, mariposón, putete...en fin , de esas hay muchas!
chink: ?? chino, ponja
dyke:= torta, tortilla, 

Aunque no entiendo para que queres aprender palabras insultantes...en fin....esta tia te aconsejaría que no ofendas a nadie, EN NIGUN IDIOMA. ok? 
Particularmente en Argentina, no son *taaannn* ofensivas, podes decirle a alguien _negro o trolo_, o_ moishe_ y no te van a matar...(será porque somos una gran mezcla de razas y todos tenemos un poco de todo....je )


----------



## JB

Creo que "spic" se refiere sólo a los Puertoriqueños.  

En Los Angeles, hablan de los "webacks" (que tienes la espalda mojada pro haber cruzado el Río Grande para entrar ilegalmente a los EEUU).

Aunque son palabras insultantes y ofensivas, sí existen, lo oímos mucho, incluyendo la literatura y películas, y no me molesta estudiarlas aquí.

Desafortunadamente existe el racismo por todo el mundo.  En Los Angeles, cuando hispanos hablan de los negros, aunque la palabra "negro" es de ninguna manera ofensiva en español, si estan presentes negros, los hispanos suelen usar la palabra "moreno" para no tener que discutir ni explicar (porque "negro" suena más o menos como "nigger"),  Cuando yo hago traducciones de entrevistas, y el hispano usa la palabra "moreno", simpere le pregunto "¿Moreno de moreno o moreno de negro?"


----------



## lateralus

Hola a todos!
En España, la traducción correcta de esas palabras, con la connotación despectiva, sería la siguiente,

Nigger: negrata o negraco
Spic: hispano no es ofensivo, ofensivo es sudaca (referente a los habitantes de sudamérica)
Kike: la verdad es que judío en sí no es despectivo.
faggot: marica, maricón, mariposón, canca, bujarrón...
chink: chinaco o amarillo
dyke: tortillera o bollera

Yo creo que todos estos términos, todavía se oyen mucho en España. No sé en otras partes del mundo.


----------



## pcplus

lateralus said:


> Hola a todos!
> En España, la traducción correcta de esas palabras, con la connotación despectiva, sería la siguiente,
> 
> Nigger: más bien con esta palabra que no se debe pronunciar nunca es como si le llamaras "*esclavo!!"*
> Spic: *sudaca* -ofensivo
> Kike: judío ofensivamente - la normal sería Jewish
> faggot: *maricón , *bujarrón... *(ofensivo)*
> chink: chinaco o amarillo
> dyke: tortillera o bollera
> 
> Yo creo que todos estos términos, todavía se oyen mucho en España. No sé en otras partes del mundo.


hay que dejar de utilizarlos, ya que son ofensivos


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Pues... Está difícil!  En mi tierra, puedes decirle a alguien casi cualquiera de esos términos, y lo que te puede soltar es otro de esos términos (a todo pulmón), con una sonrisota de oreja a oreja, y un franco apretón de manos...

Qué rico es vivir en una tierra de diversidades, verdad?  

Hay cualquier cantidad de expresiones equivalentes a estas palabras (qué creativos son mis paisanos!), pero pocas son peyorativas.  A ver cómo queda la listita:


Nigger: Negro, negrito, mulato, negro bembón, negrejo, pelo chinche, pelo malo (los últimos 3 son solo un poquitín despectivo).

Spic: Pues... sería como raro, escuchar a un caraqueño gritándole a un barquisimetano por la ventanilla de su auto: "Hispano!!!!"  

Kike: Realmente, no creo que haya un equivalente para ese...

Faggot: Uuuuuffff!!! La lista es larga.  Es hasta divertida, porque incluye animalitos, frutas, profesiones... de todo un poco!  Algunos son: Homosexual, gay, parcha, fresita, rarongo (de "raro"), pato/patico, peluquero (por aquello de que muchos estilistas son 'del otro lado'), mariposín/mariposón, marico, maricón, puto...  (las últimas 3 son sumamente fuertes, cuidadito al usarlas)

Chink: Chino.  No recuerdo ningún otro...

Dyke: Lesbiana, tortilla, cachapa (this one's so funny...!), cachapera, y hay otros, pero no los recuerdo en este momento.

Si lo que quieres es algo sucio, despectivo, de mal gusto y chocante, puedes añadirle la terminación "de m*erda" a cualquiera de los anteriores.  Creo que es la única manera de ofender a un venezolano con esas cosas...


----------



## pcplus

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Pues... Está difícil! En mi tierra, puedes decirle a alguien casi cualquiera de esos términos, y lo que te puede soltar es otro de esos términos (a todo pulmón), con una sonrisota de oreja a oreja, y un franco apretón de manos...
> 
> Qué rico es vivir en una tierra de diversidades, verdad?
> 
> Hay cualquier cantidad de expresiones equivalentes a estas palabras (qué creativos son mis paisanos!), pero pocas son peyorativas. A ver cómo queda la listita:
> 
> 
> Nigger: Negro, negrito, mulato, negro bembón, negrejo, pelo chinche, pelo malo (los últimos 3 son solo un poquitín despectivo).
> 
> Spic: Pues... sería como raro, escuchar a un caraqueño gritándole a un barquisimetano por la ventanilla de su auto: "Hispano!!!!"
> 
> Kike: Realmente, no creo que haya un equivalente para ese...
> 
> Faggot: Uuuuuffff!!! La lista es larga. Es hasta divertida, porque incluye animalitos, frutas, profesiones... de todo un poco! Algunos son: Homosexual, gay, parcha, fresita, rarongo (de "raro"), pato/patico, peluquero (por aquello de que muchos estilistas son 'del otro lado'), mariposín/mariposón, marico, maricón, puto... (las últimas 3 son sumamente fuertes, cuidadito al usarlas)
> 
> Chink: Chino. No recuerdo ningún otro...
> 
> Dyke: Lesbiana, tortilla, cachapa (this one's so funny...!), cachapera, y hay otros, pero no los recuerdo en este momento.
> 
> Si lo que quieres es algo sucio, despectivo, de mal gusto y chocante, puedes añadirle la terminación "de m*erda" a cualquiera de los anteriores. Creo que es la única manera de ofender a un venezolano con esas cosas...


pero es que esas palabras no corresponden a la misma
decir a una persona "hola mi negro, que tal te ha ido la semana", mira a ese (hombre) negro alto que sombrero lleva. Eso no es racista.
Pero la palabra "n*gg*r" es una palabra que no significa "negro" si no que es una palabra racista


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

pcplus said:


> pero es que esas palabras no corresponden a la misma
> decir a una persona "hola mi negro, que tal te ha ido la semana", mira a ese (hombre) negro alto que sombrero lleva. Eso no es racista.
> Pero la palabra "n*gg*r" es una palabra que no significa "negro" si no que es una palabra racista


 
Exacto, pcplus.  Aquí, no es que no exista el racismo o la discriminación (imagínate, sería una maravilla!  Todo el mundo se echaría su paseíto por estos lares...), sino que es difícil dar con términos tan agresivos y peyorativos como los que se están discutiendo.

Si la idea es ayudar a emule a encontrar expresiones similares que "todo lector hispano pueda reconocer", pues, este es mi pequeño aporte.

Si tú en Venezuela usas las expresiones listadas, todo el mundo te va a entender.  La cosa es transmitir la misma agresividad racista/separatista/prejuiciosa/whatsoever...


----------



## borgonyon

Pero ha habido ninguna reacción de emule, que es quien inició este hilo.

Lo único que quisiera comentar es que concuerdo con varios de uds. en español no tenemos nada que suene tan feo o que contenga el mismo rencor y soberbia que como lo encontramos en inglés, por lo menos en este país gringo.

Espero que eso hable bien de nosotros.


----------



## Mirlo

borgonyon said:


> Pero ha habido ninguna reacción de emule, que es quien inició este hilo.
> 
> Lo único que quisiera comentar es que concuerdo con varios de uds. en español no tenemos nada que suene tan feo o que contenga el mismo rencor y soberbia que como lo encontramos en inglés, por lo menos en este país gringo.
> 
> Espero que eso hable bien de nosotros.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, a lo mejor sus significados en español y la manera en que usamos esas palabras en español no son ofensivos, pero lamentablemente en inglés cada uno de esos términos es usado como instrumento ofensivo hacia un ser humano; mi recomendación sería no usarlas para nada,
saludos,


----------



## Hildergarn

La tia Tata said:


> A ver...en Argentina serían:
> nigger: = negro, bolita, cabecita negra
> spic: = ??? (todos somos hispanos!)
> kike: = moishe
> faggot: = trolo, marica, balín, bala, maraca, mariposón, putete...en fin , de esas hay muchas!
> chink: ?? chino, ponja
> dyke:= torta, tortilla,


 
Bueno, solo para que tengas una noción y no para usarse en nombre del mal. En Panamá sería: 
nigger: = negro, mulato, chombo.
spic: = latino (es redundante). 
kike: = judio, rabís. 
faggot: = marica, maricón, pato, mariflor, patoloca, loca.
chink: ?? chino, paisano, nochi (en el mundo racataka).
dyke:= cueca, tortillera, macha.


----------



## emule

Miles de gracias a todos por la ayuda. Disculpen que no me hayan visto por acá, pero no podía revisar el forum ya que acá en Cuba suelen "banear" (así decimos cuando el administrador nos prohíbe visitar una página) los sitios cuando aparece una palabra que implique pornografía u otro tema delicado. Es difícil creerlo, pero así es. Tuve que pedirle al administrador de la red que me permitiera revisar este hilo.Veo que todavía hay quienes se sienten ofendidos solo por leer estas expresiones, pero creo que ya expliqué el por qué de mi pregunta. Para mí también resultan muy desagradables, pero ante todo soy una profesional y no cuestiono si algún autor cree que deba emplearlas por un motivo determinado.De cualquier forma, al final creo que todos sabemos lo que quieren decir y todos las hemos leído u oído. Algunos asumen la posición de no hablar de ellas, otros de criticarlas y la mayoría de no usarlas. Yo, por mi parte, creo en el derecho que tenemos todos (y que deberíamos explotar más) de buscar, acceder y tener toda la información posible. Creo que así somos más libres para decidir qué es lo correcto y poder criticar con razón a quienes en verdad las usan.Miles de gracias.


----------



## simply-gris

Eso de banear es en todos lados, no nada mas en Cuba.


----------



## Tizona

En el UK 'paki' y 'gyppo' son dos palabras bastante ofensivas que yo jamas usaria.

Espero que esta pagina te oriente:
tres w punto answers.com/topic/paki


----------



## Limeade

Hola!

   Que significa "Cachapa"? ---other that lesbiana.  Why is that word funny?

   Saludos!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Limeade said:


> Hola!
> 
> Que significa "Cachapa"? ---other that lesbiana. Why is that word funny?
> 
> Saludos!


 
Sorry for the confusion I caused, Limeade.

Cachapa is a typical meal we have in Venezuela. It's some sort of 'tortilla', made of corn (lots of corn!!), milk, eggs (a litte), and -depending on the 'chef'- wheat flour.

It is prepared in a similar way to a Hot Cake in the US, but the taste is unbeatable (Indeed, it's one of my favorite typical dishes). Once it's cooked, butter is generally added, and it can be folded by the half and filled with cheese, ham, or both.

The nicest ones are filled with Queso Guayanés, Queso de Mano, or Queso Telita (three of our best national types of cheese)... I suggest you to google for "cachapas" (I'd do it myself, but my Internet access is now restricted, since I'm at the office), it's quite a yummy sight to behold...


----------



## pcplus

yo quiero saber si cuando un americano dice "n*gga" se pronuncia igual que cuando un americano dice "n*gger", porque la segunda no se puede decir ni en broma


----------



## PPC

ninguno de los dos son aceptables.  Por eso, muchos de nosotros en los EEUU decimos morenos en vez de negros para no ofender.

Me acuerdo que en NC State, durante la época de las becas del Mariscal de Ayacucho (creo que así se llamaba), habían muchos venezolanos estudiando.  Había un complejo de departamentos con muchos venezolanos y en uno de ellos vivía una familia que tenía una niñita a la cual la llamaban, con mucho cariño, Negra.  El horror de los gringos era impresionante cuando los padres la llamaban a la casa!


----------



## Basenjigirl

pcplus said:


> yo quiero saber si cuando un americano dice "n*gga" se pronuncia igual que cuando un americano dice "n*gger", porque la segunda no se puede decir ni en broma



And pray, do tell, why on earth would you want to know how to pronounce this despicable word correctly?   Don't use it.


----------



## jabogitlu

No, those two words aren't pronounced the same, nor should either be pronounced at all.


----------



## DCPaco

Para faggot, los ingleses (también) tienen un sinnúmero de términos:

shirt lifter, pillow biter, woofter, etc.

En EEUU, sólo variantes de lo mismo.


----------



## onomatopeya

no tenia idea de la existencia de esas palabras en ingles, ni que era una ofensa tan terrible decir "negro", como en la historia de PPC.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

DCPaco said:


> Para faggot, los ingleses (también) tienen un sinnúmero de términos:
> 
> shirt lifter, pillow biter, woofter, etc.
> 
> En EEUU, sólo variantes de lo mismo.


 
Oye Paco, me recordaste que en español también se dice "muerde-almohadas", y también sopla-nucas...  Nada, suenan enteramente diferentes en inglés!


----------



## pcplus

Basenjigirl said:


> And pray, do tell, why on earth would you want to know how to pronounce this despicable word correctly?  Don't use it.


It was just curiosity on the pronunciation, but be sure I don't like anyone uses it, either the black men among them

I was wondering the kinda pronunciation of "brotha" and "sista" (American slang) whether they are pronunciated like /broth"schwa"/ and /sist"schwa"/, then they would be in the same way like the British speakers say: "Brother" and "sister".
But now I guess "brotha" = "brothah" it will be the right


----------



## Mafe Dongo

jbruceismay said:


> Creo que "spic" se refiere sólo a los Puertoriqueños.
> 
> En Los Angeles, hablan de los "webacks" (que tienes la espalda mojada pro haber cruzado el Río Grande para entrar ilegalmente a los EEUU).


 
Creo que se dice "wetbacks".


----------



## jabogitlu

Yes, brotha, sista, and nigga are all pronounced with a schwa at the end.


----------



## Janis Joplin

jbruceismay said:


> Creo que "spic" se refiere sólo a los Puertoriqueños.
> 
> En Los Angeles, hablan de los "webacks" (que tienes la espalda mojada pro haber cruzado el Río Grande para entrar ilegalmente a los EEUU).
> 
> Aunque son palabras insultantes y ofensivas, sí existen, lo oímos mucho, incluyendo la literatura y películas, y no me molesta estudiarlas aquí.
> 
> Desafortunadamente existe el racismo por todo el mundo. En Los Angeles, cuando hispanos hablan de los negros, aunque la palabra "negro" es de ninguna manera ofensiva en español, si estan presentes negros, los hispanos suelen usar la palabra "moreno" para no tener que discutir ni explicar (porque "negro" suena más o menos como "nigger"), Cuando yo hago traducciones de entrevistas, y el hispano usa la palabra "moreno", simpere le pregunto "¿Moreno de moreno o moreno de negro?"


 

A los mexicanos nos llaman spics porque se supone que decimos *ai spic inglish.*

Lo de _moreno de moreno o moreno de negro_ me dio mucha risa, hace poco respondi al hilo "prieto" y ahí salió a relucir el hecho de que los hispanos le llamaban morenos a los negros y yo tenía otra idea del porque, ahora ya me queda claro.

Los espaldamojadas o simplemente mojados, son we*t*backs, probablemente se te pasó escribir la *t*.

Donde yo vivo casi no hay negros o judíos así que ni siquiera puedo imaginarme un término despectivo para ellos.

A los chinos les decimos chinos y lo peor, jejé, también a los japoneses, coreanos, taiwaneses, etc. Qué le vamos a hacer hay tan pocos que cualquiera los confunde...y el escucharlos no ayuda.

Los homosexuales hombres son conocidos como jotos o putos y las mujeres machorras o marimachos.

Los "spic" como dije son los "mexas" que hablan el inglés mal y lo pronuncian peor. 

Pero como de costumbre, las palabras son palabras y dependen de la forma en que se digan para que se conviertan en insultos o no.

Claro que si antes de eso llevan un pinche o algo parecido, pues las probabilidades de que sean insultos aumentan.


----------



## Ambiguo

Many believe that this derogatory term for a person of Latin American descent is a clipping of Hispanic. While this appears plausible on its face, it is not correct. Use of the term Hispanic to refer to a person of Latin American descent, especially one living in the United States, only dates to the early 1970s. The epithet spic, on the other hand, dates to the early days of the 20th century.

So if it did not come from Hispanic, where did it come from? Spic is a clipping of the adjective spiggoty which was applied to immigrants from Central and South America because they did not "spiggoty English" (speak the English). The term probably arose among Americans in Panama during the building of the canal. The abbreviated spic was in use by 1913 (wordorigins.com).

So much for Mexicans being the source of all (no offense)...


----------



## DCPaco

Molotov (a poli-punk band from Mexico) has an interesting song called "Frijolero" (Beaner).

Beaner is used on Mexicans by Racist Caucasian Americans.  I've also heard the term "beaner" and "wetback" used by Chicanos--ironic, isn't it?


----------



## KateNicole

It's interesting because I've grown up in America, in an area with a very large Mexican-immigrant population, so as you can imagine, race relations can be tense within certain circles.  Interestingly, I had _never_ heard the word "beaner" until the Molotov song became popular, and when I asked my friends, they were not familiar either.  I don't think that word is used all across the US.  Even after the release of the song, I still haven't heard anyone in "real life" use the word!


----------



## DCPaco

KateNicole said:


> It's interesting because I've grown up in America, in an area with a very large Mexican-immigrant population, so as you can imagine, race relations can be tense within certain circles. Interestingly, I had _never_ heard the word "beaner" until the Molotov song became popular, and when I asked my friends, they were not familiar either. I don't think that word is used all across the US. Even after the release of the song, I still haven't heard anyone in "real life" use the word!


 
Maybe because you're in Florida and there you have more Cubans than Mexicans.

At Urban Dictionary, it seems to be pretty popular:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=beaner


----------



## Mirlo

Ambiguo said:


> Many believe that this derogatory term for a person of Latin American descent is a clipping of Hispanic. While this appears plausible on its face, it is not correct. Use of the term Hispanic to refer to a person of Latin American descent, especially one living in the United States, only dates to the early 1970s. The epithet spic, on the other hand, dates to the early days of the 20th century.
> 
> So if it did not come from Hispanic, where did it come from? Spic is a clipping of the adjective spiggoty which was applied to immigrants from Central and South America because they did not "spiggoty English" (speak the English). The term probably arose among Americans in Panama during the building of the canal. The abbreviated spic was in use by 1913 (wordorigins.com).
> 
> Where did you find this information? because I am from Panama and I lived in the so call "canal zone" in fact my stepdad was one of the policeman for the "Canal Zone" in the late 70's and I have never heard an American using that term toward us.
> Also the "panamanians" did not build the canal there was a lot of salves (with all respect) that were brought to build it and they spoke English so there was not to much of a language barrior out there and Panama was a country founded for the sole purpose of building the "canal" so English has always been a part of Panama.
> I am sorry It just does not make any sense to me!
> saludos,
> 
> So much for Mexicans being the source of all (no offense)...


----------



## DCPaco

*Hi Mirlo:*

*This is from Oxford:*

*spic*, n. (and a.)
*A.* _n._ *a.* A contemptuous and offensive name for a Spanish-speaking native of Central or South America or the Caribbean; a *spiggoty*. 

*Spiggoty*, n. (and a.)
[*Orig. uncertain*: prob. repr. broken English (see sense 1, quot. 1938): now generally superseded by SPIC _n. _and_ a._] 


*1.* A contemptuous name for a Spanish-speaking native of Central or South America. 
*...* *‘Spiggoty’ originated in Panama during Construction Days, and is assumed to be a corruption of ‘spikee de’ in the sentence ‘No spikee de English’, which was then the most common response of Panamanians to any question in English.* *...*

I'm not saying that I agree with this...I'm just giving you the source.

Saludos,

Paco


----------



## Mirlo

Oh! I see. I still never heard it because as you see It was said among them not in front of us, I'm not surprise! But the word was there acording to this information way before (1910). 
Thanks "DC Paco" very educative!
Saludos,


----------



## Ambiguo

Another derogatory term against Hispanics is "Brown", but if anything, I am very proud to be brown colored...

We can't forget our "indio", the worst insult in my country, worse than the one used against colored people in USA... May The Universal Order eliminate that absurd antagonism...


----------



## pcplus

jabogitlu said:


> Yes, brotha, sista, and nigga are all pronounced with a schwa at the end.


thanx, then it is like the British pronounce "sister"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si el personaje de una novela es un racista o un xenófobo o un homófobo (neologismo desafortunado para quien siente fobia contra los/las homosexuales), probablemente utilizará los nombres más despectivos que conozca, como los que se citan. 
Por otra parte proscribir las palabras no resuelve más que una faceta del problema. Lo importante es que la condición de negro (subsahariano o afroamericano), hispano, judío, homosexual, chino o lesbiana no lleve consigo un prejuicio o un trato negativo.


----------



## Soy Yo

DCPaco said:


> *Hi Mirlo:*
> 
> *This is from Oxford:*
> 
> *spic*, n. (and a.)
> *A.* _n._ *a.* A contemptuous and offensive name for a Spanish-speaking native of Central or South America or the Caribbean; a *spiggoty*.
> 
> *Spiggoty*, n. (and a.)
> [*Orig. uncertain*: prob. repr. broken English (see sense 1, quot. 1938): now generally superseded by SPIC _n. _and_ a._]
> 
> 
> *1.* A contemptuous name for a Spanish-speaking native of Central or South America.
> *...* *‘Spiggoty’ originated in Panama during Construction Days, and is assumed to be a corruption of ‘spikee de’ in the sentence ‘No spikee de English’, which was then the most common response of Panamanians to any question in English.* *...*
> 
> I'm not saying that I agree with this...I'm just giving you the source.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Paco


 
Muy interesante.  Siempre había pensado que Spic venía de Spanish...utilizando solo las primeras dos letras y agregando -ic para completar la palabra.  La palabra no está en mi diccionario aunque wop y kike, sí.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Soy Yo said:


> Muy interesante. Siempre había pensado que Spic venía de Spanish...utilizando solo las primeras dos letras y agregando -ic para completar la palabra. La palabra no está en mi diccionario aunque wop y kike, sí.


 
Excuse me, but what do you use that "wop" thing for?  

It is the first time I hear it, and all that the WR dictionary says is something like "(_ofensivo_) persona del sur de Europa".  Por qué es ofensivo, y a quiénes se les llama con ese apelativo?


----------



## amat333

wop  - 
n) a racial slur for an Italian or person of Italian heritage. It is often said that this term comes from "With Out Papers" or "Working On Pavement," but it actually comes from the Italian word "guappo", meaning a swaggerer, pimp, or ruffian.

tambien son conocidos como "degos."


----------



## DCPaco

Wop is for Italians.  Also, greaseball and dago.


----------



## Soy Yo

Según entiendo,  "wop" es un término despectivo usado para referirse a los italianos, especialmente a los inmigrantes italianos en EE.UU. y/o sus descendientes.  Se deriva de "guapo" o del "guappo" de algún dialecto italiano en que tenía la connotación de "matón" o algo semejante.

Se pronuncia más o menos como la "guap" de "guapo."


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Oh. Thank you guys, now it's clear.

Another day, another new word!


----------



## DCPaco

Others to add to your list:

PM = Porch Monkey (used on blacks)

Towel head, rag head, camel jockey, sand nigger=middle easterner

Lesbians = carpet muncher, muff diver, clam digger, dyke, rug muncher, taco troller


----------



## pcplus

decir negro me parece lo más normal del mundo, como decir blanco. Las personas de raza negra están muy orgullosas de serlo. No tiene que ver nada con la palabra "n*gg*". Ese señor es negro/esa mujer es blanca/Yo soy negro y mi amigo es blanco, etc (Black/white)
Lo malo es cuando la gente quiere atacar usando racismo


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

DCPaco said:


> Others to add to your list:
> 
> PM = Porch Monkey (used on blacks)
> 
> Towel head, rag head, camel jockey, sand nigger=middle easterner
> 
> Lesbians = carpet muncher, muff diver, clam digger, dyke, rug muncher, taco troller


 
Well, the first post of this thread asked for words like these, but in Spanish.  Maybe it would be nice if we could try to find equivalents in our language. 

Besides, I'm curious...  How do you call a lesbian in your country?  And that goes to everybody coming from a Spanish speaking country...


----------



## DCPaco

okay:

mayate = pejorative for black person (usually used:  mayate zoquete)
joto, marica, maricón, mariposo, mariquita, mariposón, puto, puñal, macho calado, mujeringo= gay male
lesbian= tortillera, marimacho
caucasian=bolillo (not always ill intended)


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

DCPaco said:


> okay:
> 
> mayate = pejorative for black person (usually used: mayate zoquete)
> joto, marica, maricón, mariposo, mariquita, mariposón, puto, puñal, macho calado, mujeringo= gay male
> lesbian= tortillera, marimacho
> caucasian=bolillo (not always ill intended)


 
Why is it lesbians are called tortilla, tortillera, and similars?  (Please, mind specifics...  )  In my homeland, people call them "cachapas/cachaperas", but I've never really understood why...

PS: Puñal?  That's a good one


----------



## DCPaco

Well, in the most traditional form, "tortillas" are clapped out in the palm of the hands...and as it was explained to me, in the mind of heterotraditionalists this is all they could do to one another.  I was also told that women in this profession often end up being lesbians (this might be debatable).


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

DCPaco said:


> Well, in the most traditional form, "tortillas" are clapped out in the palm of the hands...and as it was explained to me, in the mind of heterotraditionalists this is all they could do to one another. I was also told that women in this profession often end up being lesbians (this might be debatable).


 
I couldn't help but to giggle at this... Didn't you notice my "mind the specifics" note?  

Ya sospechaba yo que por ahí iban los tiros...  Algún otro apelativo de esos? Es que... bueno... las cachapas no se hacen con las manos, por lo que no entiendo la razón de la versión venezolana.


----------



## Mirlo

en Panamá lesbiana sería: cueca, pata, tortillera


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Mirlo said:


> en Panamá lesbiana sería: cueca, pata, tortillera


 
Gracias!  Aún no entiendo lo de "cachapera", pero al menos ya veo que mi tierra no está sola en su originalidad...


----------



## Mirlo

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Gracias! Aún no entiendo lo de "cachapera", pero al menos ya veo que mi tierra no está sola en su originalidad...


 
cacha= short for to have sex 
pera = the pear shape of the.... 
Sorry! 
saludos,


----------



## sneaksleep

pcplus said:


> decir negro me parece lo más normal del mundo, como decir blanco. Las personas de raza negra están muy orgullosas de serlo. No tiene que ver nada con la palabra "n*gg*". Ese señor es negro/esa mujer es blanca/Yo soy negro y mi amigo es blanco, etc (Black/white)
> Lo malo es cuando la gente quiere atacar usando racismo


Como la palabra inglesa "black" no suena para nada como "negro," pero "nigger" sí, he habalado con algunos amigos negros aquí que dicen sentirse incomodos al escuchar "negro" (en castellano) a pesar de saber que no es una palabra derrogatoria en español.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Mirlo said:


> cacha= short for to have sex
> pera = the pear shape of the....
> Sorry!
> saludos,


 
En serio?  Porque como postié ( ) por allá arriba, cachapa en mi tierra es algo que se come, y algún parecido tiene con lo de la tortilla en Méjico (See *post*)

De dónde salió lo de "cacha"?  No recuerdo haberlo oído antes con esa connotación...


----------



## Mirlo

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> En serio? Porque como postié ( ) por allá arriba, cachapa en mi tierra es algo que se come, y algún parecido tiene con lo de la tortilla en Méjico (See *post*)
> 
> De dónde salió lo de "cacha"? No recuerdo haberlo oído antes con esa connotación...


 
la verdad no lo sé pero si me acuerdo que en Panamá le decían (y esto pertenece a otro foro (Spanglish)) cachear= have sex
pero a lo mejor es como tu dices ya que el término es Venezolano lo de cacha = tortillera


----------



## pcplus

sneaksleep said:


> Como la palabra inglesa "black" no suena para nada como "negro," pero "nigger" sí, he habalado con algunos amigos negros aquí que dicen sentirse incomodos al escuchar "negro" (en castellano) a pesar de saber que no es una palabra derrogatoria en español.


eso es porque les recordará a la palabra "n*gg*r" a "negro" por su raíz semántica
Pero la palabra negro se utiliza como color: Mi coche es negro, Mi rotulador es de color negro, etc


----------



## sneaksleep

pcplus said:


> eso es porque les recordará a la palabra "n*gg*r" a "negro" por su raíz semántica
> Pero la palabra negro se utiliza como color: Mi coche es negro, Mi rotulador es de color negro, etc


 Claro, eso mismo pienso yo. Lo interesante es que a pesar de saber (intelectualmente) que negro no tiene las mismas conotaciones negativas que n*gg*r, igual sienten las emociones negativas asociadas con la palabra derrogativa.


----------



## Mirlo

Lo que yo no entiendo a veces es cuando un extranjero va nuestro país ya sea a visitar o quedarse nosotros no ponemos condiciones y tratamos de hacerlos sentir como en su casa hasta el extremo que en nuestros paises se aprende el idioma, y en muchas partes es el caso aquí, pero decirnos que no podemos usar una palabra que parte de nuestro vocabulario y me refiero como "PCPLUS" dice negro es un color ya es demasiado,
saludos,


----------



## sneaksleep

Mirlo said:


> Lo que yo no entiendo a veces es cuando un extranjero va nuestro país ya sea a visitar o quedarse nosotros no ponemos condiciones y tratamos de hacerlos sentir como en su casa hasta el extremo que en nuestros paises se aprende el idioma, y en muchas partes es el caso aquí, pero decirnos que no podemos usar una palabra que parte de nuestro vocabulario y me refiero como "PCPLUS" dice negro es un color ya es demasiado,
> saludos,


 Completamente de acuerdo. Y no creo que los amigos negros que me han hablado de esto esperan que los hispanohablantes dejen de usar la palabra "negro." Yo solamente observaba la manera en que las asociaciones emocionales que tenemos con ciertos sonidos (ni siquiera palabras enteras) nos pueden afectar.


----------



## the_duke_of_doi_tung

el problema con mis estudiantes pequenos es que oiyen la palabra "nigger" en las peliculas de hollywood y parece tanto a negro que piensan que quiere decir lo mismo entonces producen frases como

"there is a nigger in the house" que suena horible de la boca de un nino de 10 anos


----------



## Mirlo

the_duke_of_doi_tung said:


> el problema con mis estudiantes pequenos es que oiyen la palabra "nigger" en las peliculas de hollywood y parece tanto a negro que piensan que quiere decir lo mismo entonces producen frases como
> 
> "there is a nigger in the house" que suena horible de la boca de un nino de 10 anos


 
 Hay mucha diferencia en pronunciación  entre Nigg... y negro,
Eso ya es problema de educar a los niños y enseñarle lo correcto.
saludos,


----------



## johncarlo

Veo que hay mucha confusion sobre la palabra SPIC.Esta palabra es un insulto racial para cualquier persona que tenga raices españolas.No solo para los Mexicanos o Españoles.


----------



## aparejador

johncarlo said:


> Veo que hay mucha confusion sobre la palabra SPIC.Esta palabra es un insulto racial para cualquier persona que tenga raices españolas.No solo para los Mexicanos o Españoles.



Así también me lo han dicho.
Olvidamos de wop? italiano

Me han contado que hay ciertos lugares, donde la gente habla español, pero no son de raíces hispanos, donde dicen, "Godos" a los que son de descendecia española.
¿Será solo en el norte de Africa y la Islas Canarias?


----------



## soymichelo75

No se si viene mucho a cuento pero allá por Cambridge en UK en un club de hip hop lleno de gente de mayoria etnica negra (que fino jijiji) muchos se decian

hey! what the fuck up nigga!? 

y se daban un abrazo y un apreton de manos  so... supongo que entre ellos se acepta la expresion 

nada mas, saludos!


----------



## soymichelo75

aparejador said:


> Así también me lo han dicho.
> Olvidamos de wop? italiano
> 
> Me han contado que hay ciertos lugares, donde la gente habla español, pero no son de raíces hispanos, donde dicen, "Godos" a los que son de descendecia española.
> ¿Será solo en el norte de Africa y la Islas Canarias?


 

Hola! lo de Godo solo se lo he oido a gente de las Islas canarias, para llamar a los peninsulares... es algo despectivo, debido a q ellos se sientes aislados y desatendidos...

En sudamerica los españoles somos normalmente "GALLEGOS".... me imagino que es debido a la inmigracion de gallegos a sudamerica hace bastantes años... de hecho creo que en galicia ya no quedan gallegos  (jus kidding)

a cuidarse!


----------



## Soy Yo

Relacionado a "godo"... en el poema "Una situación insostenible" de Pablo Neruda, se habla de la familia Ostrogodo.  ¿Este término tiene alguna acepción en particular en Chile o en otra parte?  Sé que el término se refiere a los "godos del este" para distinguirlos de los "visigodos" (del oeste)...pero no sé si es algo peyorativo para "italianos" u otra cosa.  Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## soymichelo75

Soy Yo said:


> Relacionado a "godo"... en el poema "Una situación insostenible" de Pablo Neruda, se habla de la familia Ostrogodo. ¿Este término tiene alguna acepción en particular en Chile o en otra parte? Sé que el término se refiere a los "godos del este" para distinguirlos de los "visigodos" (del oeste)...pero no sé si es algo peyorativo para "italianos" u otra cosa. Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


 

Hasta donde yo sé... es sólo otra rama de los Godos en términos de civilización... sólo eso... pero si algún chileno sabe más... ;-)


----------



## ILT

This thread was about the translation of different words, not a discussion about whether it is correct or not to use them. If you want to talk about that, please do so in any of the many threads open in the matter in the Cultural Discussions forum.

This thread is now closed.

ILT/Moderator


----------

